# Legs



## ntamph

If there is one part of a woman's body that I have a fetish for it is legs. A woman with toned legs (running shoes and pants especially) is HOT.

Does anyone agree?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Bring on the Yoga pants!


----------



## NewHubs

OMG! I LOVE LOVE LOVE LEGS!!!!

Thank goodness my wife has great legs...especially when they are wrapped around me!


----------



## ntamph

I think the reason is that my hominid brain thinks that a woman with long, toned legs will be more likely to get away from a saber tooth tiger while carrying my offspring. :rofl:


----------



## Rags

Legs are nice .... but there are other parts that catch my eye (and hands) more


----------



## Caribbean Man

Always loved legs and hips.
Not small legs , but strong legs , well defined quads and firm glutes.

I've always had a thing for hockey players and tennis player type of chicks.
Dated a couple of them and I guarantee you that ,
They're different. There are things they can do ...

My wife was a gym chick even before we started dating.


----------



## Jellybeans

Well I am a woman but if I were a man I would definitely be into women's legs. There is nothing like a woman with some beautiful gams. 

Gwyneth Paltrow has some nice legs.

And men can have nice legs, too! Hello soccer players!


----------



## ConanHub

Legs and rump!!! Almost has a hypnotic affect on me.

I literally have to tare my eyes away from a nice set.

Mrs Conan is not tall but has an athletic, gymnast build.

Her hind quarters and legs seem to have a planetary gravity field where my eyes and hands are concerned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld

Jellybeans said:


> And men can have nice legs, too! Hello soccer players!


:iagree:

Definitely one of dh's best features.


----------



## Jellybeans

ConanHub said:


> Legs and rump!!! Almost has a hypnotic affect on me.
> 
> *Her hind quarters and legs seem to have a planetary gravity field where my eyes and hands are concerned.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BradWesley

Love my wife's legs, and at 5'10" tall, there's a lot of leg to love!


----------



## DoF

Love legs/hips too (although not my favorite).

But I need some meat on them (nice hourglass shape etc).

Meat is for men, bones are for dogs.


----------



## Married but Happy

I like shapely legs, with some calf muscle. What I call "pipe-cleaner legs" have no appeal to me.


----------



## Jellybeans

What in the world are "pipe-cleaner legs?"


----------



## Dollystanford

those skinny things that go up and down with no definition


----------



## Married but Happy

Mrs. John Adams said:


> ahh you mean bird legs?


Indeed.


----------



## arbitrator

*A woman's legs have the marked potential to be so absolutely beautiful! Other than for their rather obvious overt beauty, they serve as a wonderful GPS System in which to reach those heavenly destinations that I totally adore going to, namely from Point A to Point B, Point B to Point C, and so on!

And for a lecherous old man, I simply can't wait to start out on my very next journey!*


----------



## sparkyjim

my wife has small perky breasts, a great ass, and beautiful legs....

which is EXACTLY what I like in a woman...

She knows that she has a nice ass and great legs but she thinks that I will like larger breasts. Every day I do my best to convince her that her breasts are perfect for me.


----------



## bandit.45

DoF said:


> Love legs/hips too (although not my favorite).
> 
> But I need some meat on them (nice hourglass shape etc).
> 
> Meat is for men, bones are for dogs.


Me too.


----------



## FizzBomb

bandit.45 said:


> Me too.


Chicken legs on a guy are unappealing.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I am a huge "leg man". I have always been attracted to strong, toned famale legs. My first two girlfriends were cheerleaders. I guess that could be where my fondness for legs came from. ...not sure.


Nothing stops me dead in my tracks liker a beautiful pair of legs....they drive me crazy. The first time I saw my future wife was in an airport. She was wearing shorts and sandals which showed off her gorgeous legs and feet. She had so many great qualities that I eventually married her, but don't even get me started about her legs. The are incredible.


----------



## RandomDude

Hell yeah to legs, but more important, how she carries herself with them!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yNFDgfqvG8&feature=kp


----------



## I Notice The Details

Beautiful legs can turn a man into putty...here are some good examples:


----------



## RandomDude

=/

*licking my lips*
Hmmmmm...


----------



## I Notice The Details

I always found it hard to take my eyes off the TV when Denise Austin was working out....


----------



## thummper

If there's anything that will bring me to a screeching halt it's a lovely woman with nicely-shaped legs in a thigh-high skirt. *sigh* (and NO Mrs. JA, I definitely do *not *mean "bird legs!" :rofl


----------



## thummper

I Notice The Details said:


> *I always found it hard to take my eyes off the TV when Denise Austin was working out....*


Me too, although I noticed a curious thing as she did her exercise routine: She NEVER gave a rear view. Hmmmmm. I always wondered about that.  Also, her voice was kinda strained, like she'd just spent two hours screaming at a football game. Heh heh. Nice body, though.


----------



## arbitrator

*Damn it, Details! Looks like we're going to have to christen you with your new official title: Dr. Leggs!

May I come and intern under your vast and historic expertise?*


----------



## DoF

Call me crazy, but I still don't see a great set of legs in this entire thread.

Those are sticks, not legs. Skinny legs like that = big turn off.


----------



## gbrad

BradWesley said:


> Love my wife's legs, and at 5'10" tall, there's a lot of leg to love!


Jealous


----------



## I Notice The Details

DoF said:


> Call me crazy, but I still don't see a great set of legs in this entire thread.
> 
> Those are sticks, not legs. Skinny legs like that = big turn off.


Put up some pics DoF!


----------



## I Notice The Details

arbitrator said:


> *Damn it, Details! Looks like we're going to have to christen you with your new official title: Dr. Leggs!
> 
> May I come and intern under your vast and historic expertise?*


I am good with that title! :rofl:

Beautiful legs drive me crazy!  They are so damn sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder7

RandomDude said:


> =/
> 
> *licking my lips*
> Hmmmmm...


THAT is a spectacular picture!


----------



## Thunder7

DoF said:


> Call me crazy, but I still don't see a great set of legs in this entire thread.
> 
> Those are sticks, not legs. Skinny legs like that = big turn off.


Would you prefer legs that looked like umbrella stands?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

DoF said:


> Call me crazy, but I still don't see a great set of legs in this entire thread.
> 
> Those are sticks, not legs. Skinny legs like that = big turn off.


File this under the category: put up or shut up.


----------



## chillymorn

I voted yes but as I grow older I'm more a a pleasant attitude kind of guy.

don't get me wrong I love a sexy body but if its attached to a cranky gal then no matter how sexy......no thanks!


----------



## southbound

I Notice The Details said:


> I always found it hard to take my eyes off the TV when Denise Austin was working out....


I agree.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall

My hubby is more of a T&A kind of man. 

I know my husband loves the way my legs look in heels and short skirts.


----------



## I Notice The Details

southbound said:


> I agree.


:iagree: WOW! Beautiful...


----------



## I Notice The Details

....beautiful....


----------



## NewHubs

Sexy legs and feet!


----------



## I Notice The Details

I think this thread has the best pictures on TAM!!!!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Beautiful stems on a lady can be very sexy....:smthumbup: Just saying...


----------



## I Notice The Details

Ladies.....Please take note.....80% of the responses to this poll appreciate female legs. If you have them, by all means....show them off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cloaked

I Notice The Details said:


> I am a huge "leg man". I have always been attracted to strong, toned famale legs. My first two girlfriends were cheerleaders. I guess that could be where my fondness for legs came from. ...not sure.
> 
> 
> Nothing stops me dead in my tracks liker a beautiful pair of legs....they drive me crazy. The first time I saw my future wife was in an airport. She was wearing shorts and sandals which showed off her gorgeous legs and feet. She had so many great qualities that I eventually married her, but don't even get me started about her legs. The are incredible.


Too scrawny for me. I like thick muscular thighs, calves and glutes.

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/359/5/2/dutch_sprinter_by_legsxl-d4k8ong.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

It is so sexy when you ladies wear skirts and beautiful shoes to show off your "details".....we really do notice by the way!


----------



## hotsthrnmess

If I were a guy, I'd probably be a leg man too. A girl with killer legs in a pair of cutoffs… that's a sight! lol I have pretty long legs, but they aren't very muscular. I don't know if they'd be considered "pipe cleaners" or "bones," possibly, … but I love them and think they're pretty nice!


----------



## I Notice The Details

hotsthrnmess said:


> If I were a guy, I'd probably be a leg man too. A girl with killer legs in a pair of cutoffs… that's a sight! lol I have pretty long legs, but they aren't very muscular. I don't know if they'd be considered "pipe cleaners" or "bones," possibly, … but I love them and think they're pretty nice!


That is very cool of you to post that hotsthrnmess! When women love their own bodies....it is very sexy. It translates into self confidence. We love that in women!


----------



## hawx20

NewHubs said:


> Sexy legs and feet!


I've been a leg guy since I was in the first grade. 
Nothing is sexier than a great pair of legs. When they are standing and pointing their toes down like this pic...I'm like putty in their hands


----------



## I Notice The Details

hawx20 said:


> I've been a leg guy since I was in the first grade.
> Nothing is sexier than a great pair of legs. When they are standing and pointing their toes down like this pic...I'm like putty in their hands


:iagree: 1000%....great picture! I am the same way.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Beautifully dressed legs always make a clear statement to leg lovers....


----------



## thummper

Thunder7 said:


> THAT is a spectacular picture!


All I can say after looking at that picture is, "Sigh!"


----------



## RandomDude

This poll is interesting, as in RL I happen to be a minority with my preferences of nice legs > big boobs

:scratchhead: Doesn't make any sense

Anyway, tell me this doesn't make you want to... 'charge' :


----------



## hawx20

RandomDude said:


> This poll is interesting, as in RL I happen to be a minority with my preferences of nice legs > big boobs
> 
> :scratchhead: Doesn't make any sense
> 
> Anyway, tell me this doesn't make you want to... 'charge' :


I've seen that pic before and it always makes my jaw drop. Plus I have to shake my head to snap myself out of it.


----------



## DoF

RandomDude said:


> This poll is interesting, as in RL I happen to be a minority with my preferences of nice legs > big boobs
> 
> :scratchhead: Doesn't make any sense
> 
> Anyway, tell me this doesn't make you want to... 'charge' :


No it does NOT, quite opposite.

It makes me want to run in other direction.

That looks like some 13 year old girl or something.....

I'm not a "bone" type of a guy though....


----------



## doubletrouble

Legs are great. They are only part of the package though. 

I'm a "pod" man. I love the part between where the waist is at its smallest, down past the "gap" or thereabouts. I call that the pod, because I guess my x-ray vision and man-wiring see the reproductive area. Ironically, I never had kids. *shrug* 

But above and below the pod, everything else is just as important. Especially what's in that brain (that I can never -- quite -- figure out).


----------



## hotsthrnmess

I think Rihanna has nice legs (and the body to match) I would post the picture that I found but it came out very large in preview so I'll leave the link: 

http://celebnwall.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/rihanna+body.jpg


----------



## Caribbean Man

hotsthrnmess said:


> I think Rihanna has nice legs (and the body to match)


Most definitely!

The music vid she did for her first hit " _Umbrella_ " did justice to her leg and hips.

Here's a still from the vid.



Now _that's_ what we mean when we say " sexy legs" down here.


----------



## RandomDude

Stupid cameraman! WRONG ANGLE!


----------



## I Notice The Details

More of Denise Austin exercising those strong, beautiful, toned legs...


----------



## omgitselaine

Ohhh why not ?? Wasnt sure if this should go here on the ummm Legs or Feet thread  ??


----------



## I Notice The Details

I do "notice" when ladies slip off their shoes and have beautiful feet. It is so sexy to see this....a lady on the airplane across the aisle did this today. Yes, I DID look. She just kept smiling at me.


----------



## NewHubs

Wow INTD!!! Love that pic!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

I do notice women's calf muscles.....and when women wear high heels often, their calf muscles are much more well defined. I think this is beautiful and very sexy to see. Here is a good example:


----------



## Ikaika

I voted yes only because, well what is not to like about beautiful legs on a woman. 

However, I had to put things in order, nice rounded but firm butt comes first


----------



## I Notice The Details

Sometimes beautiful arches can be very sexy....


----------



## southern wife




----------



## Ikaika

This SW's legs?


----------



## ntamph

I Notice The Details said:


> I do "notice" when ladies slip off their shoes and have beautiful feet. It is so sexy to see this....a lady on the airplane across the aisle did this today. Yes, I DID look. She just kept smiling at me.


----------



## southern wife

drerio said:


> This SW's legs?


It was, yes!


----------



## RedRose14

southern wife said:


> It was, yes!


You have gorgeous legs and a beautiful bosom SW, you are hot stuff


----------



## southern wife

RedRose14 said:


> You have gorgeous legs and a beautiful bosom SW, you are hot stuff


Wow, well thank you very much, Red.


----------



## Ikaika

southern wife said:


> It was, yes!


:smthumbup:


----------



## LongWalk

southern wife said:


> It was, yes!


Was? Must have been was because all there is now is


----------



## SadSamIAm

I voted YES, but if the question also included:

boobs
stomach
butt
hair
face

I would have checked them all!!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Legs always grab attention....


----------



## NewHubs

My goodness INTD!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7

southern wife said:


> It was, yes!


WAS?!?! OK, I'll ask again. Do I have to stay on TAM 24-7? Missed the good stuff again!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

The best pictures on TAM could be on this thread....If you appreciate beautiful legs, keep posting pics please! :smthumbup:


----------



## NewHubs

"​A woman's legs are her best friend, but the best of friends must part"

-Redd Foxx


----------



## NewHubs




----------



## I Notice The Details

Wow....got to love warm weather and shorts!


----------



## I Notice The Details

She is very good at starting "engines"....


----------



## I Notice The Details

Have you noticed that swimmers usually have great legs? 

I have


----------



## NewHubs

Very nice INTD!!! Amazing legs!!! 

I just can't get enough...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Thank you to whoever invented short skirts for women!!!!!!!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Camarillo Brillo

I Notice The Details said:


> Have you noticed that swimmers usually have great legs?
> 
> I have


Yes, I have but, isn't that Lindsey Vonn - - the downhill skier? Not that I pay attention to stuff like that.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Camarillo Brillo said:


> Yes, I have but, isn't that Lindsey Vonn - - the downhill skier? Not that I pay attention to stuff like that.


Cam......long time no see. I believe you are correct. That IS Lindsey Vonn. So, down hill skiers have great legs too. It just keeps getting better and better! :smthumbup:


----------



## Camarillo Brillo

I Notice The Details said:


> Cam......long time no see. I believe you are correct. That IS Lindsey Vonn. So, down hill skiers have great legs too. It just keeps getting better and better! :smthumbup:


Yep, I haven't spent much time on TAM lately. Been busy with work, vacation, and kids activities.

This thread caught my attention, though. My wife's legs are one of her best assets.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Damn Cam....you are right. Lucky bastard! :smthumbup:

She is gorgeous!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Speaking of swimmers...


----------



## romantic_guy

I love my wife's legs. They are perfect, especially in a pain of short shorts. Although she is only 5'2" she is all legs, long slender legs. Since a picture is worth a thousand words, here is what I mean (more on my profile page):


----------



## I Notice The Details

Wow! Very nice romantic guy. You are lucky as well. :smthumbup:

I need to find some pics of my wife and post them too.


----------



## Fordsvt

I Notice The Details said:


> Legs always grab attention....


I :smthumbup:love Legs and Heels!!!!!


----------



## Thunder7

Wonder Woman!!

View attachment 22529


----------



## NewHubs

Sexiest red head I know... :smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details

She is stunning NewHubs! Wow.


----------



## RandomDude

=/

This thread makes me wanna ram something!


----------



## Mr The Other

I like legs and appreciate them. A good waist is more important though and a pair of boobs have an appeal all of their own.

That said, I like the look of slim young women, which is apparently extremely unusual if recent threads are anything to go by.


----------



## I Notice The Details

...beautiful!


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> ...beautiful!


Now those are an excellent pair of legs.

Nice quad Sweep , I could actually see the curvature in her hamstrings and calf.
She has excellent muscle tone and separation.

Obviously she's either an athlete or squats heavy weights.

But they've got to _earn_ those type of legs and glutes. They don't come easily.

Women's Squat Day at the gym with CT Fletcher.

Legs like that => Hard work!


----------



## I Notice The Details

I agree CB. 

I can really tell she has put lots of time and effort into building those legs. They are beautiful. Wow. This picture caught my eye too.


----------



## NewHubs

For you INTD...


----------



## CH

WorkingOnMe said:


> Bring on the Yoga pants!


But those legs are attached to something even better though....I'm partially a legs guy but it's all about the posterior for me.


----------



## Thunder7

NewHubs said:


> For you INTD...


Sweet!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Wow. She is a gorgeous lady!


----------



## RandomDude

Noticing ALL the details right now aren't ya? lol


----------



## I Notice The Details

I do notice beautiful details on a daily basis....


----------



## bkaydezz

Notice, I am noticing that you are obsessed with these legs. 
You should be in the thread of your current obsession. Oh and why aren't any of the legs chubby? or not toned or fit? garsh!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Did you mention toned legs? I do think they are very sexy on a woman!!!


----------



## bkaydezz

OK. You win. :toast:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Athletes also have beautiful bodies too....not that I would ever notice...


----------



## bkaydezz

I cant help but laugh :rofl: 
She needs some cake!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Hey, cake sounds very good right now...

Hey, what is the story with your name? Is it a nickname?


----------



## I Notice The Details

Did I mention divers also have fantastic bodies. I promise....I didn't notice them either...


----------



## bkaydezz

Its my name. Well Brittany, is my first name, then my middle and part of my last name. 

Cake is so good! gosh.


----------



## bkaydezz

You promise. Note to self: NEVER trust your promises! :moon:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Very nice to meet you Brittany! 

What kind of cake do you like?...now that you have me wishing I had some too...


----------



## bkaydezz

Haha! 

YOU TOO! :toast:

I Love strawberry. 

But my one sister made this 3 layer cake. It took her three days to make. THE BEST CAKE I HAVE EVER...EVER HAD! OMG! 

It had the perfect texture, taste, cream. I mean it was so good. 
Like food orgasmic good!!! :rofl:


----------



## bkaydezz

Oh, I might want to tell you that it was a coconut cream cake! 

*slobbering in my mind*


----------



## I Notice The Details

I don't have a big sweet tooth, but I can eat cake if there is some around:

Pound Cake
A simple white cake with good frosting
A yellow cake mix with chocolate frosting
Strawberry cake, sure.
Coconut cream cake or pie? Both sound great right now.


----------



## bkaydezz

I cant believe the strawberry got a SURE rating.



Pffffff:moon:


----------



## bkaydezz

better post a 
picture of some legs so that we don't get banned for strolling of topic.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Did someone mention legs again?


----------



## bkaydezz

Mannequin? 

I just don't find those attractive, to petite.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Legs can be a beautiful distraction...:smthumbup:


----------



## bkaydezz

Well, We ALL know what your main focus is. 

Now, rub them sticks together and you can make a fire!!!! 

:moon:

^See? The butt is red....Yikes.


----------



## I Notice The Details

:rofl:


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> Well, We ALL know what your main focus is.
> 
> Now, rub them sticks together and you can make a fire!!!!
> 
> :moon:
> 
> ^See? The butt is red....Yikes.


i love legs, but love the vagina even more


----------



## bkaydezz

Really laughing? Good, good.


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> i love legs, but love the vagina even more


Well, that is a butt.
.................:iagree:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Yes Kilgore....but the legs are just part of the beautiful journey to the "pleasure cave"...as my wife calls it.


----------



## kilgore

yes, but legs can be nice, not so nice, etc. the vag is unimpeachable. the same doesn't hold for the penis


----------



## bkaydezz

OH gosh! THE BAT CAVE!!!! 
HAHAHHA!!!

That is awesome. 
I know it says "Pleasure Cave", but I know what you really mean! 

MUAH HAH HA HAH !!! 

:toast:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Legs can even be dressed up with heels in bed....on occasion. I believe in lots of foreplay. My wife loves it.:smthumbup:


----------



## bkaydezz

That's a good one. Flirty, but sexy.


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife loves to "distract" me by doing that pose exactly....same expression too. She drives me crazy!


----------



## kilgore

i changed my avatar in honor of this thread


----------



## I Notice The Details

Nice Kilgore....but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> i changed my avatar in honor of this thread


geez:banghead:


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> geez:banghead:


no good?


----------



## I Notice The Details

Britt....see what legs can do to men?????


----------



## I Notice The Details

Wow Kilgore....imaging the face of the lady who is going to give you a massage with those hairy legs??????? Damn!


----------



## bkaydezz

LOL :rofl:

I cant help but laugh.

Slaves to your own visual imagery. Imaginations and realities.

(Not meant to be insulting)

For fun, of course. 

My legs make me feel that way too.

I just stare at them constantly :toast:

JUST KIDDING :rofl:


----------



## kilgore

i am a furry little man


----------



## bkaydezz

Notice, I have to make the assumption that those are Kilgores legs.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Are they really? No, he found that pic on the internet.


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> Notice, I have to make the assumption that those are Kilgores legs.


i suppose that's a compliment


----------



## I Notice The Details

If they are, we better chip in and get him a razor and some Nair...do they still make that stuff?


----------



## bkaydezz

Indeed it is.

I bet they are soft! 

Oo la la  :rofl:


----------



## kilgore

this is a better reaction than i got when i posted a pic of the full kilgore on a dare


----------



## bkaydezz

I Notice The Details said:


> If they are, we better chip in and get him a razor and some Nair...do they still make that stuff?


I don't know?

I dont shave mine either 

hehehehehehehehe:rofl:


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> this is a better reaction than i got when i posted a pic of the full kilgore on a dare


DOUBLE DARE THIS TIME!!!

Do it to it!


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> DOUBLE DARE THIS TIME!!!
> 
> Do it to it!


perv


----------



## bkaydezz

hahaha! 

Not hardly

But since you think so...
I wanna see this :moon: 

:rofl:


Now I bet that thang is a pillow. 

Geezuz. Banned for sure now :toast:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Trolls can have beautiful legs you know....My wife was wearing sandals like this the day that I met her.


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> hahaha!
> 
> Not hardly
> 
> But since you think so...
> I wanna see this :moon:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Now I bet that thang is a pillow.
> 
> Geezuz. Banned for sure now :toast:


my arse is in tip top shape, thank you very much

but, i don't have the balls to post the full k


----------



## bkaydezz

I mean. What can be done with legs that long?

Run from someone?

oh...hahaha, I just answered my question.

dur dur


----------



## I Notice The Details

Britt....that is just more area for foreplay. :smthumbup:


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> my arse is in tip top shape, thank you very much
> 
> but, i don't have the balls to post the full k


So you have an ass, but no balls?

That explains this picture.

:moon:


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> So you have an ass, but no balls?
> 
> That explains this picture.
> 
> :moon:


lol, nah, my days of nude photos are in the past


----------



## I Notice The Details

That is probably a good thing Mr. K!


----------



## bkaydezz

Well, just dont take any in the sun if you do decide. I believe it will catch you on fire....

See, hair is good for something.

I didn't mean for you to burn up and wither way, I meant you know what I meant. dang it!

Where is the epiphany for this at. 

Dayum. Set myself up for failure. :banghead:


----------



## bkaydezz

Kil, at least you get to see yourself naked everyday!

Without photos!


----------



## kilgore

the last time - yrs ago, got the pic back and my friend saw it and thought it was really cold out. too bad it was not


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> Kil, at least you get to see yourself naked everyday!
> 
> Without photos!


don't you?


----------



## I Notice The Details

I bet Britt has plenty of mirrors....:smthumbup:


----------



## bkaydezz

So this is for your machismo superhero self?

Look, you know what you've got.
That's the best surprise. When nobody knows.  

And then the girl is scared! ooooo :toast:


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> So this is for your machismo superhero self?
> 
> Look, you know what you've got.
> That's the best surprise. When nobody knows.
> 
> And then the girl is scared! ooooo :toast:


i'm confused


----------



## bkaydezz

I Notice The Details said:


> I bet Britt has plenty of mirrors....:smthumbup:


The one in the bathroom.

My Bf usually hogs it. 
After his workouts I always have to respond to the "honey am I getting bigger?" question. 

If my turned a different color I wouldn't see it because he would be looking at himself.

:rofl: 

The gym is FULL of mirrors. 

pfffffffffffff :moon: Id like to show that off.


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> The one in the bathroom.
> 
> My Bf usually hogs it.
> After his workouts I always have to respond to the "honey am I getting bigger?" question.
> 
> If my turned a different color I wouldn't see it because he would be looking at himself.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> The gym is FULL of mirrors.
> 
> pfffffffffffff :moon: Id like to show that off.


i was never the type to stroll around the gym nude


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> i'm confused


OH gosh.

OK.

If you said it wasn't cold out, then you are implying....you know what.

so if you save yourself from these nudy photos, you will surprise her better. 

Its always fun being scared by something that's excited!

does that make sense?


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> OH gosh.
> 
> OK.
> 
> If you said it wasn't cold out, then you are implying....you know what.
> 
> so if you save yourself from these nudy photos, you will surprise her better.
> 
> Its always fun being scared by something that's excited!
> 
> does that make sense?


i'm married, so no surprises. 

but, that would not fall in the category of good type of surprise, i would guess


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> i was never the type to stroll around the gym nude


He doesn't go nude. You cant. 

Cops will seal your ass up for that.

Although, I cant imagine the amount of women who would try grabbing it on his way out. 

Damn.

Why am I always in competition! 

I quit :sleeping:


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> He doesn't go nude. You cant.
> 
> Cops will seal your ass up for that.
> 
> Although, I cant imagine the amount of women who would try grabbing it on his way out.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Why am I always in competition!
> 
> I quit :sleeping:


people go nude in locker rooms


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> i'm married, so no surprises.
> 
> but, that would not fall in the category of good type of surprise, i would guess


Let me just share a brief story about SURPRISES...

Me and my Bf hadn't had sex in almost two weeks.

I was using the restroom while he was undressing to get in the shower. I didn't pay any attention and when I got up this mastodon d!ck was in my face. Scared the crap out of me! 

It made me jump. So, that's a lie Kilgore. I know you could still scare her


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> people go nude in locker rooms


Maybe that is why his workouts are an hour and a half to two hours long?


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> Let me just share a brief story about SURPRISES...
> 
> Me and my Bf hadn't had sex in almost two weeks.
> 
> I was using the restroom while he was undressing to get in the shower. I didn't pay any attention and when I got up this mastodon d!ck was in my face. Scared the crap out of me!
> 
> It made me jump. So, that's a lie Kilgore. I know you could still scare her


ok, maybe i'll try that. (sub furry pimple for mastodon, lol)


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> ok, maybe i'll try that. (sub furry pimple for mastodon, lol)


This was by accident completely. 

Try it. You never know!:smthumbup:


----------



## kilgore

furry pimple has magic powers, lol


----------



## HobbesTheTiger

Legs can be very rawr-inducing to look at, but there are other parts that turn me on much more than legs


----------



## hawx20

I Notice The Details said:


> Legs can even be dressed up with heels in bed....on occasion. I believe in lots of foreplay. My wife loves it.:smthumbup:



A woman with gorgeous legs naked in in bed with just high heels on......mmmmmmmm


----------



## Thunder7

Well, this thread certainly has exploded (and taken a really bizarre turn) over the last 24 hours.


----------



## I Notice The Details

We need to get it back on track! I know CM will appreciate this one!


----------



## Fordsvt

hawx20 said:


> A woman with gorgeous legs naked in in bed with just high heels on......mmmmmmmm


Man-I could not agree with you more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omgitselaine

It sure feels like Summer today yay !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## I Notice The Details

omgitselaine said:


> It sure feels like Summer today yay !!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Wow! Beautiful muscle definition. Very impressive Elaine. Say Hi to Joe too. :smthumbup:


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> We need to get it back on track! I know CM will appreciate this one!


I like!

Here's one of a porfessional fitness model I have as a screensaver on my laptop.
Ava , working out, doing weighted dips at one of the most hardcore gyms in the USA. Metroflex Gym in Arlington , Texas.
Metroflex produces some of the finest bodies in the USA, both male and female, I'm told.
I know Texas is your hometown INTD, so here's Ms. Ava Cowan.



I think she has nice legs , but IMO , her shoulders and abs are awesome!

Strength and beauty combined.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Very impressive Caribbean Man! What a picture. My brother works out in a gym in Austin where Sandra Bullock works out too. There are some beautiful people in Texas, that is a fact! 

Thanks for posting this! :smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Thanks SoVeryLost....you did it perfectly! :smthumbup:


----------



## EasyPartner

I Notice The Details said:


> Thanks SoVeryLost....you did it perfectly! :smthumbup:


Overall perfection if you ask me 

Do NOT listen to anyone advertising that bigger muscles are the only way to go SoVeryLost... some of us like a woman to look feminine. So don't change a thing!


----------



## I Notice The Details

SoVeryLost said:


> Thanks! I lift 5 days a week, but I'm more of a runner so I'll never have extremely defined muscles. All depends on the look you're going for. Over the winter when I was running less and lifting more, this was as defined as my legs got. I'm happy with them though.


Beautiful legs SoVeryLost!!!!


----------



## NewHubs

SoVeryLost said:


> Thanks! I lift 5 days a week, but I'm more of a runner so I'll never have extremely defined muscles. All depends on the look you're going for. Over the winter when I was running less and lifting more, this was as defined as my legs got. I'm happy with them though.


Looks amazing! 

I agree with the previous poster...I too like feminine legs. 

It's not attractive when her calfs are bigger than my neck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Notice that heels always accentuate the legs even better. Great pic in front of the Christmas tree.


----------



## hawx20

SoVeryLost said:


> Thanks! I lift 5 days a week, but I'm more of a runner so I'll never have extremely defined muscles. All depends on the look you're going for. Over the winter when I was running less and lifting more, this was as defined as my legs got. I'm happy with them though.


Scrolling down the page, see this, only word out of my mouth is....damn! 

Those are some sexy ass legs


----------



## Caribbean Man

SoVeryLost said:


> *Thanks! I lift 5 days a week, but I'm more of a runner so I'll never have extremely defined muscles. *All depends on the look you're going for. Over the winter when I was running less and lifting more, this was as defined as my legs got. I'm happy with them though.


So you're into fitness.
Good stuff!
No need to shoot for the cut up look, you're doing what you love and keeping yourself healthy in the process.But I'm sure I'm seeing some calf and hamstring separation in your pic which looks good.

I train with a few pro fitness models and bodybuilders so that's the type I'm accustomed to, lol!

Good that you do the weights though.

Do you do machines or free weights?
Body splits [ upper / lower body workouts] or body parts?

Looks like leg day is your favorite day at the gym!


----------



## SoVeryLost

I Notice The Details said:


> Notice that heels always accentuate the legs even better. Great pic in front of the Christmas tree.


Those heels were my Christmas present to myself. I might have a slight weakness for all things sparkly.


----------



## SoVeryLost

Caribbean Man said:


> So you're into fitness.
> Good stuff!
> No need to shoot for the cut up look, you're doing what you love and keeping yourself healthy in the process.But I'm sure I'm seeing some calf and hamstring separation in your pic which looks good.
> 
> I train with a few pro fitness models and bodybuilders so that's the type I'm accustomed to, lol!
> 
> Good that you do the weights though.
> 
> Do you do machines or free weights?
> Body splits [ upper / lower body workouts] or body parts?
> 
> Looks like leg day is your favorite day at the gym!


I do a combination of both machines and free weights. My typical split is:

Legs and calves
Back and biceps
Chest and tris
Shoulders and abs
Legs and calves

I work my legs twice a week just because I need the strength in them to run at the pace I enjoy running at. I supplement as well, but only because I can't eat the amount of macros I need per day with what I'm burning from running.


----------



## NewHubs

SoVeryLost said:


> I do a combination of both machines and free weights. My typical split is:
> 
> Legs and calves
> Back and biceps
> Chest and tris
> Shoulders and abs
> Legs and calves
> 
> I work my legs twice a week just because I need the strength in them to run at the pace I enjoy running at. I supplement as well, but only because I can't eat the amount of macros I need per day with what I'm burning from running.


Please keep doing what you are doing! They look fantastic! :smthumbup:


----------



## Fordsvt

SoVeryLost said:


> Those heels were my Christmas present to myself. I might have a slight weakness for all things sparkly.


It's great to see you treat yourself right.:smthumbup:
Your X husband must have been crazy that's all I can say


----------



## Caribbean Man

SoVeryLost said:


> I do a combination of both machines and free weights. My typical split is:
> 
> Legs and calves
> Back and biceps
> Chest and tris
> Shoulders and abs
> Legs and calves
> 
> I work my legs twice a week just because I need the strength in them to run at the pace I enjoy running at.
> *I supplement as well, but only because I can't eat the amount of macros I need per day with what I'm burning from running.*



Good work!

Your split is " push days and pull days " , similar to mine which I think is more effective.

I'm ecto so I do a huge calorie surplus also. My shake has about 1200 calories per serving.

My guess on your nutrition and supplementation is that you're more on the ectomorph side, so you're doing a calorie surplus?


----------



## SoVeryLost

Caribbean Man said:


> Good work!
> 
> Your split is " push days and pull days " , similar to mine which I think is more effective.
> 
> I'm ecto so I do a huge calorie surplus also. My shake has about 1200 calories per serving.
> 
> My guess on your nutrition and supplementation is that you're more on the ectomorph side, so you're doing a calorie surplus?


No, quite the opposite. Three years ago I weighed 303 lbs. My metabolism isn't incredibly slow, but it isn't at the point where I can eat a substantial surplus either. I oftentimes fall into the trap of not eating enough, which is another reason why I supplement.


----------



## Thunder7

VERY nice contributions, Elaine and SVL.


----------



## Caribbean Man

SoVeryLost said:


> No, quite the opposite. *Three years ago I weighed 303 lbs. *My metabolism isn't incredibly slow, but it isn't at the point where I can eat a substantial surplus either. I oftentimes fall into the trap of not eating enough, which is another reason why I supplement.


Impressive.

Best Wishes on your journey.


----------



## ASummersDay

Oh my god, SoVeryLost! You look absolutely amazing. Nothing short of inspirational. Flaunt that progress sister!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shift

SoVeryLost said:


> I do a combination of both machines and free weights. My typical split is:
> 
> Legs and calves
> Back and biceps
> Chest and tris
> Shoulders and abs
> Legs and calves
> 
> I work my legs twice a week just because I need the strength in them to run at the pace I enjoy running at. I supplement as well, but only because I can't eat the amount of macros I need per day with what I'm burning from running.


Someone should start a workout/progress thread. This is amazing! What supplements do you take? I want to start taking some myself but don't know where to start.


----------



## Fordsvt

I can't believe you were 303 Lbs....what a great success story.
Congrats way to go!!!


----------



## SoVeryLost

Shift said:


> Someone should start a workout/progress thread. This is amazing! What supplements do you take? I want to start taking some myself but don't know where to start.


Sorry, just seeing this now. That might be a fun thread. And useful to other posters. And that way I won't hijack this thread so all the boys can get back to their appreciation of the female form.


----------



## kilgore

how would u hijack it?


----------



## SoVeryLost

The original intent of this thread was to share an appreciation of, and photos pertaining to, women's legs. I don't want to turn this into anything about my weight loss or health routine and shift the focus, that's all.


----------



## kilgore

that is OK. i think i hijacked the thread a few pages ago..


----------



## RandomDude

Wait what? Those were YOUR legs? lol


----------



## SoVeryLost

RandomDude said:


> Wait what? Those were YOUR legs? lol


Haha, yeah but I deleted the pics. My pics looked pretty silly in the same thread as all of these models.


----------



## kilgore

eh, i derailed things by talking about my furriness


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> eh, i derailed things by talking about my furriness


Omg I just saw your profile pic. I now get the "furriness" reference. Annnnd now I'm thinking RandomDude's comment that I responded to was not directed at me! Are those your legs??


----------



## RandomDude

SoVeryLost said:


> Haha, yeah but I deleted the pics. My pics looked pretty silly in the same thread as all of these models.


Actually I couldn't tell the difference, take that as a compliment


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Omg I just saw your profile pic. I now get the "furriness" reference. Annnnd now I'm thinking RandomDude's comment that I responded to was not directed at me! Are those your legs??


i sense disgust in your comment


----------



## SoVeryLost

Haha, no! More like wonderment.


----------



## RandomDude

Kilgore, how can your legs be so hairy and your feet so bare? :scratchhead:

Tis cant be you! Unless you're wearing hairy stockings or somefin


----------



## kilgore

nah, not me. i am furry, but don't have he balls to post a pic of my unclothed body


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> nah, not me. i am furry, but don't have he balls to post a pic of my unclothed body


Ohhh c'mon....we're all friends here.  I showed you mine... Pony up.


----------



## RandomDude




----------



## kilgore

i appreciate the support, but not gonna happen. i'd feel weird - body's too furry, weird combo of skinny but out of shape, plus, well...


----------



## kilgore

RandomDude said:


>


i thought you'd be taller


----------



## SoVeryLost

Hahahahaha....ohhhhh my. *rawr*


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> i appreciate the support, but not gonna happen. i'd feel weird - body's too furry, weird combo of skinny but out of shape, plus, well...


Okay, no pressure. But please finish your sentence... Plus, well, what?


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Okay, no pressure. But please finish your sentence... Plus, well, what?


hmm...i think i discussed in this thread


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Okay, no pressure. But please finish your sentence... Plus, well, what?


maybe someday i'll pony up


----------



## SoVeryLost

I'll have to do my due diligence and dig up the dirt. Whoa... how's that for alliteration for ya? Anyway, nerd moment aside, my curiosity is piqued so I now have no choice.


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl:


----------



## kilgore

I admire both alliteration and assonance


----------



## SoVeryLost

Holy buckets!! So I was scouring google images for a pic of a woman with hairy legs, to exemplify that things could indeed be worse. I'll attach said pic for entertainment purposes. But kilgore your profile pic you're using popped up in the google image search, and those legs actually belong to a woman. No joke.


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Holy buckets!! So I was scouring google images for a pic of a woman with hairy legs, to exemplify that things could indeed be worse. I'll attach said pic for entertainment purposes. But kilgore your profile pic you're using popped up in the google image search, and those legs actually belong to a woman. No joke.


wow, wow, wow.

that's a different kind of due diligence


----------



## SoVeryLost

Well I didn't intentionally search for your profile pic! I tjust popped up. That's one set of legs you don't soon forget.


----------



## kilgore

lol. well, that's another kind of dirt, i guess


----------



## over20

Kilgore is that your pic laying on the bed or radomdudes?

Sorry I am late to the game...Either way I think it is a very attractive picture.


----------



## kilgore

random


----------



## over20

Ok thanks


----------



## WorkingOnMe

SoVeryLost said:


> Haha, yeah but I deleted the pics. My pics looked pretty silly in the same thread as all of these models.



Um, no. Not true at all.


----------



## kilgore

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, no. Not true at all.


yeah, she should repost her pics


----------



## I Notice The Details

SoVeryLost....we need to get this thread back on track....I quickly scanned the last two pages and saw crazy, hairy men pics....WTF? :rofl:

SoVeryLost...can you repost your pics? They were great! We need FEMALE leg pics on this thread...


----------



## Cochise

I Notice The Details said:


> Trolls can have beautiful legs you know....My wife was wearing sandals like this the day that I met her.


Definitely the look I like, at least as far as legs go. Not overly muscular or too skinny, just right.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Thanks Cochise. I do like firm, feminine legs....they don't have to be overly muscular...just feminine....


----------



## over20

Details can you post your Princesses legs? She sounds beautiful!


----------



## I Notice The Details

I need to find some of those pics. They are on my other computer in my home office. Great idea!!


----------



## over20

I Notice The Details said:


> Thanks Cochise. I do like firm, feminine legs....they don't have to be overly muscular...just feminine....


And according to my hubs tan...


----------



## hawx20

SoVeryLost said:


> Haha, yeah but I deleted the pics. My pics looked pretty silly in the same thread as all of these models.


Uh, yeah, no they didnt. I said it once and I'll say it again....those were so damn fine sexy ass legs!! 

Be proud of those things! I'll take real legs over photoshopped legs any day of the week


----------



## SoVeryLost

I could use an opinion on my new wedges I bought yesterday.


----------



## RandomDude

With that pic and pose I'm sure most people will be focusing on your legs rather then your wedges lol


----------



## I Notice The Details

SoVeryLost said:


> I could use an opinion on my new wedges I bought yesterday.


So, did I miss the pic with wedges?


----------



## Fordsvt

SoVeryLost said:


> I could use an opinion on my new wedges I bought yesterday.


You post and I shall be very professional about it!!:smthumbup:


----------



## SoVeryLost

I already heard that they were a poor investment, but thank you guys!


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl:


----------



## SoVeryLost

Well *I* liked them. And I'm still gonna wear them. With the right kind of dress of course.


----------



## I Notice The Details

It is getting warm here in Phoenix, so the sun dresses come out of the closet...:smthumbup:

I love this time of the year!


----------



## kilgore

omgitselaine said:


> Why not  ?


nice gams. smoother than mine, lol


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Well *I* liked them. And I'm still gonna wear them. With the right kind of dress of course.


damn right


----------



## kilgore

this thread has made me want to chnage my avatar again


----------



## SoVeryLost

To a set of men's legs you mean?


----------



## kilgore

LOL. i forgot about that. i still have to give u props for posting your legs


----------



## SoVeryLost

Even though everyone hated my wedges....  

Still waiting on your pic. Is that what you're changing your avatar to?


----------



## I Notice The Details

SVL.....your wedges were great! Legs too!


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Even though everyone hated my wedges....
> 
> Still waiting on your pic. Is that what you're changing your avatar to?


wait, did i say that?


----------



## SoVeryLost

I Notice The Details said:


> SVL.....your wedges were great! Legs too!


Well thanks! Buuuut I'm pretty sure you missed the wedge pic.


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> wait, did i say that?


That you're posting a pic of your stems? Yeah, for sure. I'd go back and quote the exact comment you made where you agreed to, but it's so many pages ago I don't know where to start looking for it. But trust me, you said so. 

I think INTD mentioned something too about there not being enough pics of men's legs on this thread. Help a brother out.


----------



## I Notice The Details

SoVeryLost said:


> Well thanks! Buuuut I'm pretty sure you missed the wedge pic.


I would sure love to see it. I did see one profile pic that you posted. Quite nice as I recall. Was there a different one? You have done a lot of work to get in great shape. Congratulations!!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> That you're posting a pic of your stems? Yeah, for sure. I'd go back and quote the exact comment you made where you agreed to, but it's so many pages ago I don't know where to start looking for it. But trust me, you said so.
> 
> I think INTD mentioned something too about there not being enough pics of men's legs on this thread. Help a brother out.


i think i joked to you about posting the full kilgore to try to get you repost yours. didn't realize that was a promise. gulp.


----------



## SoVeryLost

I Notice The Details said:


> I would sure love to see it. I did see one profile pic that you posted. Quite nice as I recall. Was there a different one? You have done a lot of work to get in great shape. Congratulations!!!!!! :smthumbup:


Thanks! It's been a lot of work, but definitely worth every bead of sweat.  I took my pics down because apparently I offended a male TAM poster, so I'm going to be a good girl now and not make any waves.


----------



## kilgore

oh, f him. seriously, congrats. u have a lot of will


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> i think i joked to you about posting the full kilgore to try to get you repost yours. didn't realize that was a promise. gulp.


I remember that conversation transpiring differently.  

A promise is a promise.....


----------



## kilgore

my legs are no prize


----------



## I Notice The Details

Yea....but this thread is about FEMALE legs....:roll eyes: (Kilgore, I am trying to help you)


----------



## kilgore

thx, details


----------



## SoVeryLost

No? Well regardless, curiosity killed the cat.... I have to know!


----------



## kilgore

know what?


----------



## SoVeryLost

I Notice The Details said:


> Yea....but this thread is about FEMALE legs....:roll eyes: (Kilgore, I am trying to help you)


While kilgore is at it you could post a pic too. Sharing means caring.


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> know what?


....what?


----------



## kilgore

i am shy-ish about my body (plus, wife would be mad)


----------



## I Notice The Details

Pic of my wife's gorgeous legs are on my other computer...not accessible at the moment.


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> ....what?


if i had the balls i would


----------



## SoVeryLost

I Notice The Details said:


> Pic of my wife's gorgeous legs are on my other computer...not accessible at the moment.


I was referring to yours 

And okay kilgore...happy wife, happy life. You get a pass.


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> I was referring to yours
> 
> And okay kilgore...happy wife, happy life. You get a pass.


wow - shyness, promises to gross u out, not enough. had to pull that card


----------



## I Notice The Details

Sorry....only beautiful legs can be posted here....:rofl:


----------



## kilgore

i'll post my hairy toe knuckles


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> wow - shyness, promises to gross u out, not enough. had to pull that card


Well we're all our own worst critic. A little positive reinforcement goes a long way. I guarantee you're not gross.

Buuuuuut I draw the line at an angry wife. No thanks!! :smthumbup:


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> i'll post my hairy toe knuckles


Saucy. You know just what I like.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Here is an example...


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Well we're all our own worst critic. A little positive reinforcement goes a long way. I guarantee you're not gross.
> 
> Buuuuuut I draw the line at an angry wife. No thanks!! :smthumbup:


jk, not gross, just scrawny and out of shape and furry and other stuff


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Saucy. You know just what I like.


i'll even clip the toe nails


----------



## SoVeryLost

I Notice The Details said:


> Here is an example...


Gorgeous


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> i'll even clip the toe nails


Mrs. Kilgore is one lucky lady!


----------



## kilgore

at least i changed the avatar


----------



## hawx20

omgitselaine said:


> Why not  ?


As a lover of sexy legs on women, I approve that picture :smthumbup:


----------



## omgitselaine

hawx20 said:


> As a lover of sexy legs on women, I approve that picture :smthumbup:


Glad you ummmmmmm ............... " approved "  !

I was going to post on the " Feet " thread but thought it was more appropriate here ahem ahem !


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> OH gosh.
> 
> OK.
> 
> If you said it wasn't cold out, then you are implying....you know what.
> 
> so if you save yourself from these nudy photos, you will surprise her better.
> 
> Its always fun being scared by something that's excited!
> 
> does that make sense?


just re-read this; it made me chuckle. Especially "oh gosh".


----------



## Thunder7

SoVeryLost said:


> Even though everyone hated my wedges....
> 
> Still waiting on your pic. Is that what you're changing your avatar to?


I had no issue with your shoes. Funny thing to focus on when you post a personal pic like that. :scratchhead:


----------



## Thunder7

BTW, kilgore, I could post a pic of my legs next to yours. Polar opposites. My very odd legs are almost hairless. Don't know why. I don't do anything to them. Strange. 

But details is right. This is supposed to be for ladies legs.


----------



## SoVeryLost

Thunder7 said:


> I had no issue with your shoes. Funny thing to focus on when you post a personal pic like that. :scratchhead:


Welllllll I posted it looking for opinions on the shoes specifically. So naturally they'd be the focal point. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7

Maybe I need a refresher. Just post a pic of the shoes if that's easier. I'll judge away....


----------



## SoVeryLost

Eh, fine.....


----------



## SoVeryLost

Regardless, I'm so happy it's finally dress season!


----------



## Sanity

I would gladly give up big boobs for legs. Love a nice pair of legs.


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Regardless, I'm so happy it's finally dress season!


you've inspired me


----------



## kilgore

Sanity said:


> I would gladly give up big boobs for legs. Love a nice pair of legs.


i'd give up a big dong for a nice pair of legs


----------



## I Notice The Details

SoVeryLost...those are beautiful pics!!!!! Wow.


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Regardless, I'm so happy it's finally dress season!


yes, seriously, you look great


----------



## johny1989

I think when a girl wears a short dress or short skirt it looks sexy. 
I think it's because there's more skin revealed and you can see the curves of the legs more. 

That's one of the reasons bare legs and high heels looks sexy. 
So with or without high heels your legs will look sexy.


----------



## Thunder7

OK, for the record SVL, I did say post an image of the shoes. I was not trying to solicit more leg photos. That being said, WOW!, very nice legs. :smthumbup:

As for the shoes in either photo, they get a thumbs up. :smthumbup: It was a little hard to tell from the angle if they were the same pair. Either way, nice choice.


----------



## ASummersDay

SVL, you look amazing. And you have great legs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt

SVL I love the shoes. I'm a heels guy so I totally appreciate legs and heels. 
Your ex must be one sorry SOB. Good for you!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoVeryLost

Thunder7 said:


> OK, for the record SVL, I did say post an image of the shoes. I was not trying to solicit more leg photos. That being said, WOW!, very nice legs. :smthumbup:
> 
> As for the shoes in either photo, they get a thumbs up. :smthumbup: It was a little hard to tell from the angle if they were the same pair. Either way, nice choice.


They're different.  The ones with the mint grew dress are 4" heels. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omar174

omgitselaine said:


> Well with Memorial Day weekend about to start and it's gonna be " legs " season very soon I figured I'd share this ...... though I really wasn't sure if it belongs here or the ummmm " feet " thread ahem ahem ?
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## SoVeryLost

omgitselaine said:


> Well with Memorial Day weekend about to start and it's gonna be " legs " season very soon I figured I'd share this ...... though I really wasn't sure if it belongs here or the ummmm " feet " thread ahem ahem ?
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


You look amazing!!


----------



## RandomDude

Elaine you're such a tease!


----------



## omgitselaine

SoVeryLost said:


> You look amazing!!


Likewise silly goooose 



RandomDude said:


> Elaine you're such a tease!


Looking over my shoulder .................. whoooo moi 



I Notice The Details said:


> Very nice Elaine!


----------



## NewHubs

WOW...can you say "BOING"?? :circle:


----------



## hawx20

Bravo Elaine! Bravo! and thanks for the eye candy


----------



## Fordsvt

Got to love a woman with great legs in stilettos. 
Man are we lucky!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

hawx20 said:


> Bravo Elaine! Bravo! and thanks for the eye candy


But of course ummmmmm anytime  !!


----------



## RandomDude

Whao... Elaine got banned? =/


----------



## Maricha75

RandomDude said:


> Whao... Elaine got banned? =/


I'm going to say.... yes. With that word "banned" under her name, that would be kind of obvious. 

Now, as to the why (which I know will be the next question).... I saw the comments from the guys in this thread and tried to go back and see what they were drooling over... and it has been removed. So, my conclusion is that she posted something inappropriate and the mods removed it and banned her. I have no idea if it's permanent or not, but really, seeing how the guys have responded to whatever was deleted, I have to say "thank you" to the mods. If the mods deemed it inappropriate, then maybe a married woman shouldn't have posted it, knowing that men (including married men) were going to be salivating. I believe a similar incident happened with something her husband posted... I dont know if he had been banned, but the post was deemed inappropriate, nonetheless.


----------



## RandomDude

Wait wah? Don't tell me they're exhibitionists! =O

Regardless I saw nothing inappropriate with the photo she posted, tis was just legs! Though it could have been the pose - was rather teasy I guess

*shrug*

Now it's all quiet on the legs front


----------



## Maricha75

Obviously, RD, the mods disagree. Maybe it WAS the pose. And if the pose was such that it turned grown men into drooling little boys, then yes, it was inappropriate.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## RandomDude

The carpet got too wet from all the drool I guess? Shame 

... But anyways in other news:


----------



## rubpy3

I can't stand the jiggly big butts. Even if the girl is thin, a big butt is just a total turn off for me. What I like is a set of firm, shapely butt, one that shows she can really buck in the sack. Attach that to a set of toned, tanned legs...


----------



## Thunder7

RandomDude said:


> Whao... Elaine got banned? =/


But, correct me if I'm wrong, she wasn't banned last night. So did something happen between now and then? And if she was banned last night then I guess I'm just not very observant.


----------



## Maricha75

Thunder7 said:


> But, correct me if I'm wrong, she wasn't banned last night. So did something happen between now and then? And if she was banned last night then I guess I'm just not very observant.


Yes, she was banned already yesterday. It happened on Friday, sometime after her last post _that_ day.


----------



## hawx20

Maricha75 said:


> Obviously, RD, the mods disagree. Maybe it WAS the pose. And if the pose was such that it turned grown men into drooling little boys, then yes, it was inappropriate.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_



There was nothing wrong with that picture she posted. It surely wasnt worse than some of the pics of models on this thread. I complimented her pics but it wasnt because I was drooling over her.

It was a friendly compliment done in fun. Certainly dont think it was worth being banned.


----------



## Maricha75

hawx20 said:


> There was nothing wrong with that picture she posted. It surely wasnt worse than some of the pics of models on this thread. I complimented her pics but it wasnt because I was drooling over her.
> 
> It was a friendly compliment done in fun. Certainly dont think it was worth being banned.


As I said, obviously the mods disagreed. And maybe there was more to it than just the pic? I have no idea. Regardless, some of the comments afterward say it wasn't as innocent as you seem to think. After I posted yesterday, someone told me what the picture was... and I agree, it was inappropriate. I don't care for the pictures of models, either. But the difference is that elaine wasn't posted as a model. She did it, knowing the reaction she would get... which was the same reaction her husband got about a year or so ago when he posted a picture of her thong, stretched between her toes (also removed because it was inappropriate). Sadly, some things you just cannot un-see.


----------



## omgitselaine

Maricha75 said:


> Sadly, some things you just cannot un-see.


Oppppsss ......................... my bad


----------



## RandomDude

omgitselaine said:


> Oppppsss ......................... my bad


Welcome back you bad bad girl lol


----------



## RandomDude

> I did see another woman comment on how fantastic she looked which makes me think that it wasn't as indecent as some would suggest... Triggering insecurities is probably not helpful.


Lol you ladies are... amusing


----------



## Thunder7

omgitselaine said:


> Oppppsss ......................... my bad


Welcome back! And some things you regret never having seen in the first place.


----------



## Hope1964

"I did see another woman comment on how fantastic she looked which makes me think that it wasn't as indecent as some would suggest... Triggering insecurities is probably not helpful. "

I did see the pic, and it was completely inappropriate for TAM. Obviously the ban it resulted in hasn't really changed omgitselaine's attitude about it either. It's one thing to be hot, which no doubt omgitselaine is, but it's quite another to post inappropriate pics of oneself on a marriage board.


----------



## over20

omgitselaine said:


> Oppppsss ......................... my bad


I'm glad to see you back Elaine!!


----------



## Wolf1974

Count me in for sorry I missed the picture then. Lol. I had to walk away from this thread early on because, as a breast guy, this thread was causing me to rethink my position. And I am just to dang old to change now


----------



## pidge70

Hope1964 said:


> "I did see another woman comment on how fantastic she looked which makes me think that it wasn't as indecent as some would suggest... Triggering insecurities is probably not helpful. "
> 
> I did see the pic, and it was completely inappropriate for TAM. Obviously the ban it resulted in hasn't really changed omgitselaine's attitude about it either. It's one thing to be hot, which no doubt omgitselaine is, but it's quite another to post inappropriate pics of oneself on a marriage board.


:iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Love the warm weather....and warm weather clothes. My wife loves this time of the year!!!!


----------



## over20

Wolf1974 said:


> Count me in for sorry I missed the picture then. Lol. I had to walk away from this thread early on because, as a breast guy, this thread was causing me to rethink my position. And I am just to dang old to change now


You can always start a breast thread.....


----------



## Coffee Amore

Keep this PG rated or the thread will go bye-bye.


----------



## RandomDude

This forum is PG? lol


----------



## options20

Ilike toned round legs smooth and soft of course.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Jennifer Aniston has beautiful legs...


----------



## Thunder7

Nice 'bump' Details.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Beautiful legs and nice shoes = Very Stylish! :smthumbup:

I love when my wife dresses this way!!!!!


----------



## omgitselaine

Behaving here !!

Enjoying my java on this gorgeous Friday morning !!

http://www.mojoimage.com/

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Simply gorgeous....


----------



## omgitselaine

Chilled on this hammock for an hour or so today !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Very nice and relaxing Elaine!


----------



## I Notice The Details

We need to dust off this thread!!!! Here is one pretty lady with long, dancer legs...


----------



## Q tip

Dusting here. 

The gap seems popular too.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

Hope1964 said:


> It's one thing to be hot, which no doubt omgitselaine is, but it's quite another to post inappropriate pics of oneself on a marriage board.


I have to say I am confused by this behavior. Imagine someone posting this very scenario in the CWI part of the forum (such as my husband is talking to a woman on a board, viewing sexy photos of her, liking them and commenting on them - or my wife is posting sexy pictures of herself and guys are commenting on them and liking them). 

What is the reaction then?


----------

